# Digital Thermometers



## Doc (28/8/03)

Anyone know of a source of these style thermometers in Australia ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Trough Lolly (28/8/03)

Doc,

Extech have an Australian presence in Boronia, Vic. 

Email is [email protected]
Ph - 03 9671 3300 or 1800 338 132.

Have a look at their Extech catalogue thermometer listings...

Cheers,

Rowan


----------



## GMK (29/8/03)

Digital Thermometers

Doc, 

Go on-line to Jaycar....they have them for around $50.00

Ken...


----------

